# Cilo Swiss bicycles



## justinhane (Feb 29, 2004)

Does anyone know ANYTHING about Cilo (pronounced "Gilo") bicycles? Its a Swiss company that apparently had a few winning teams way back when, but I think the company recently went bankrupt. I've got a Cilo monocoque carbon frame, but I can't find out anything about the company...


----------



## No Strings (Oct 19, 2004)

justinhane said:


> Does anyone know ANYTHING about Cilo (pronounced "Gilo") bicycles? Its a Swiss company that apparently had a few winning teams way back when, but I think the company recently went bankrupt. I've got a Cilo monocoque carbon frame, but I can't find out anything about the company...


I own a Cilo aluminum frame, which was actually a Vitus 979 frame. I know that Vitus also made a of couple carbon framesets, so maybe that was their heritage. Back in the '70's, Shimano Dura Ace sponsored the Swiss team in the Tour de France and other European races. Outside of that, I haven't been able to find anything about them either. Go to eBay at the following links to see if your frame resembles the one that was for sale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=7117815957&rd=1

Also:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=7117225191&rd=1

I still rank these frames in my all time top 10 in the history of bikes list.


----------

